# USB Charging



## BmDubb (Oct 13, 2009)

My nikon d80 Camera Charger got lost in a mixup. Both of my batteries are dead, and my local camera shop wants 80$ For one! ( NO THANKS )

I have this cell phone charger, and you can attach a USB cord and plug the end that goes into the computer into the charger, and the end that goes into the product into the product. You plug it in and it charges it.. This works on cell phones but should I try it on my nikon d80? I want to take pictures tomorrow, but I dont want to ruin the camera.. Any advice?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Oct 13, 2009)

Does the camera manual say it can be charged like that?


----------



## BmDubb (Oct 13, 2009)

...No.... I don't think it does


----------



## RONDAL (Oct 13, 2009)

hahaha nooooo

just because it has a miniUSB adaptor doesn't mean its meant to transmit power via it.
the mini USB on the camera is for DOWNLOADING IMAGES onto the SD card.  NOT charging the battery.  

you will ruin something, or it wont work.  either way, dont do it


----------



## Markw (Oct 13, 2009)

It doesnt work.  Dont waste your time.  

Mark


----------



## fokker (Oct 13, 2009)

I can't say whether it will work or not as I don't know what nikon are like in that regard (guessing from above response it won't), but I would be fairly certain that it won't damage the camera, after all when you plug it inot USB it is still getting the same voltage to the same pins on the usb mini plug.


----------



## Felix0890 (Oct 13, 2009)

Try Craiglist or ebay.  A used charger + expedited shipping (if you need it right away) might be cheaper than what you're being charged at the store.  

This is a great buy IMO: eBay: 2 batteries + Charger


----------



## DennyCrane (Oct 13, 2009)

$13

Nikon D80 Charger


----------



## PhotoXopher (Oct 13, 2009)

It's gonna cost you if you want to shoot tomorrow.

If there's a Wolf/Ritz near you they should have one for about $30 that works fine.


----------



## BmDubb (Oct 13, 2009)

DennyCrane said:


> $13
> 
> Nikon D80 Charger



Thanks man. Im ordering 2!   Appreciate it


----------



## DennyCrane (Oct 14, 2009)




----------

